# Dwarf Lamprologus Cichlid



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a male and a few females of the Dwarf Lamprologus Cichlid for my ten gallon. Anything you have to say about them for advice, keeping, male to female ratio, if they're suitable for the tank- everything and anything is welcome! I'm just beginning to research, so I don't have specific questions yet.


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

What type of fish are already in the tank? What is your ph?


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Right now there is a Betta, but this will be a species tank. My pH is 8.2


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok! Sounds good! I would say probably max of 3-4 as they tend to be more aggressive. They would prefer sand and rocks too. And shells!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Yep, that was my plan! Would one male and three females be alright?


----------



## sponge1234 (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes that is a good ratio.


----------



## lukinsj5 (Feb 9, 2014)

What type of lamprologus?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd say just be prepared to move the betta to a different tank if it can't handle the cichilds.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I mentioned above it would be a species tank with the Dwarfs. The Betta is going in a planted 2.5 alone, he's pretty vicious.

I was thinking of Brevis, it's pretty much the only type around here.


----------

